# spencer



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this. You and Spencer are in my prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a 14 year old cat with this who did very well with Chemo. Hope there is something to help your baby!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you during this difficult battle. I had the most wonderful Spencer. I lost him to Malignant Histiocytosis at the young age of five.

You and your beloved boy will be in my thoughts. Hoping for more good years with your baby!

Please give him a BIG hug from me!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you all are having to face this. Please know you are not alone.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you and Spencer much strength.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wishing you and Spencer more loving days together as you deal with that dreaded and ****** cancer.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep you and Spencer in our prayers. I hate cancer and all the lives it destroys. May you have alot of time left to spoil him


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate this ****** disease. I'm sorry you are having to face this. I pray that there's meds or holistic methods to allow you to have many many more months with your sweet Spencer.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. You and Spencer are in my thoughts.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for this news. You and Spencer are in our prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I saw that you had posted on Duke's thread. Thank you so much - I know what you are going through and for you to take time out to post means a great deal.

So, I haven't searched all your posts, but am wondering what your plan of attack (if any) is. I mean - are you going to try some chemo, have you seen an oncologist, prednisone only? Any decisions made yet?

For me, knowing what you're going to do, even if it's palliative care, gives you direction. It gave me some sort of, um, comfort having a direction I guess. Try to stay strong for your Spencer and spoil him rotten. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> I hate this ****** disease. I'm sorry you are having to face this. I pray that there's meds or holistic methods to allow you to have many many more months with your sweet Spencer.


I saw this, and I feel the same way, why our wonderful sweet Goldens? 

Another Golden, another piece of our hearts go with them.. and I so understand your pain with Spencer. I wish and pray for you both the best of times... as much as Spencer can tolerate.

take care and keep us updated on Spencer.

Whatever you decide is best; IS the best.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am very sorry. You and Spencer are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------

